
Amazon S3 Transfer Acceleration Speed Comparison - macandcheese
http://s3-accelerate-speedtest.s3-accelerate.amazonaws.com/en/accelerate-speed-comparsion.html?
======
macandcheese
Strangely enough, despite being up to 104% faster in one instance,
"accelerated transfer" slowed transfers by up to 26% compared to "direct
transfer" in others. Most locations saw a negligible change one way or the
other (+/\- 10%).

